# WebDe Missverständnissdiskussion



## Sanssouci (5 Mai 2006)

*web.de*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit web.de?
Die wollen 30 Euro für eine angebliche Club-Mitgliedschaft, die ich nie bestellt habe...
Ich werde nicht zahlen und eigentlich würde ich von Euch nur gern wissen: Werden die Nachforschungen anstellen (habe falsche Adresse angegeben)?
Lg
Sanssouci


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: web.de*



			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nicht zahlen und eigentlich würde ich von Euch nur gern wissen: Werden die Nachforschungen anstellen (habe falsche Adresse angegeben)?



Dies ist kein Helpdesk für unehrliche Internetnutzer.

MfG
L.



_  Of Topic Missverständnissdiskussion aus  Ungewollte WebDe Clubmitgliedschaft entfernt, um den Thread nicht weiter zu stören. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Sanssouci (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Danke, Klugscheißer, bin schon wieder weg...:wall:


----------



## BenTigger (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Ist auch gut so, denn wer zu Faul zum Lesen ist, den brauchen wir hier auch nicht.


----------



## Sanssouci (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Wie kommste auf die Idee, ich bin zu faul zu lesen?:wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommste auf die Idee, ich bin zu faul zu lesen?:wall:


Nichr nur BenTigger kam auf diese Idee.
Denn wer so fragt  der das  nicht gelesen.
Noch eine Bitte: Halte Dich an die Netiquette. Bestimmte Wörter gehören dann nicht zum Wortschatz.


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Herrje, ich HABE diesen ganzen Thread gelesen, ok???
Trotzdem möge man es einer dreifachen berufstätigen Mutter verzeihen, wenn sie vielleicht nicht unbedingt erbaut über die Lektüre eines 45seitigen Stranges ist.:roll: 
Von keiner LUST kann da wirklich keine Rede sein.
Gelesen habe ich ihn trotzdem, obwohl mich wirklich lediglich interessiert hat, wie das mit dem Herausbekommen fiktiver Daten ist.
Mich daraufhin als unehrlich zu bezeichnen, ist schon reichlich unverschämt. Wie man lesen kann, gibt ja hier kaum einer reale Daten an, nciht wahr, und das ist ja auch vollkommen i.O. 
Schon mal was vom Recht auf Anonymität im Internet gehört?
Ich wüßte nicht, was web.de oder sonstwen meine echte Adresse angeht.
Naja, hätte ja sein können, daß trotzdem eine nette Antwort kommt.

Na gut, ich werde nicht mehr fragen.:stumm: 
Wirklich klasse, wie hier mit Neu-Usern umgegangen wird, doch.:steinigung: 
Naja, zum Glück gibt es ja genügend PC-Foren, wo ein angenehmer Ton herrscht.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Liebe Sanssouci,

Ich habe mir das ganze nochmal angesehen. Du vermittelst von Anfang an, dass du keine Lust hast, alles zu lesen und forderst daher, man möge dir doch gefälligst mal Antworten. So kommt das unterschwellig hier an und trotzdem wurdest du freundlich gebeten, dir alles durchzulesen. Denn deine Fragen sind schon beantwortet.

Dann gabst du zu, dass du falsche Daten eingetragen hast. Trotzdem willst du eine Dienstleistung von WebDe haben. Dann schreibt dir WebDE eine Rechnung für zur Verfügung gestellte Dienstleistungen, (Mal unbewertet gelassen, ob du diese Dienstleistung wolltest oder nicht). 

Deine Sorge ist nun hier nachzufragen, ob die dir trotz der falschen Daten auf die Schliche kommen können,

Das ist aber auch als ein unehrliches Vorgehen wertbar. Unehrlich bedeutet aber eben, das du mit falschen Daten eine Dienstleistung erschleichen wolltest. Um das mal ganz Krass auszudrücken. 
Das du ein RECHT darauf hast, falsche Daten anzugeben, ist deine persönliche Meinung und die andere persönliche Meinung eines Users ist eben gewesen, das dies ein unehrliches Vorgehen ist.
Dies ist keineswegs beleidigend gewesen. Du hattest jedoch nichts besseres zu tun, den User mit Klugscheisser zu beschimpfen. Damit hast du dich ins Abseits manövriert. 

Wir haben und werden keine Tips abgeben, wie man sich erfolgreich Dienstleistungen erschleichen kann. 
Eine Beschreibung dessen, wie und was man tun kann/muss damit die Identität nicht herausbekommt, musst du dir schon selbst zusammensuchen und uns nicht beleidigen, wenn wir dir das auf Nachfrage nicht genauestens erklären.

Das darfst du gerne in den anderen, dir freundlicher erscheinenden, Foren versuchen.

Lese den Thread nochmal durch und stelle dann Fragen, die dir helfen könnten, auf ehrliche Weise der Forderung zu widersprechen und du wirst sehen, wie viele freundliche und hilfsbereite Antworten du bekommen wirst.

Dies ist mein letzter Kommentar dazu und wenn du weiterhin hier stänkern möchtest, bedenke, das wir am längeren Hebel sitzen und dich auch ganz schnell des Forums verweisen können.

Solltest du jedoch freundlich weiter am Forum teilnehmen wollen, bist du auch willkommen.


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Ben,

Schade, daß das Deine letzte Antwort sein soll, ich wüßte ja doch zu gern, wo ich geschrieben habe, daß ich keine Lust zum Lesen hätte und wo ich irgendwelche Dienstleistungen von web.de verlangt hätte...

Ich habe normal und sachlich eine Frage gestellt und wurde sofort abgebügelt, na super.:cry: 

Ist schon okay, meine Frage mit der Anonymität ist bereits beantwortet.
Wenn es Dich glücklich macht, dann wirf mich raus, fände es schade, weil ich das Forum ansonsten informativ finde.

Tschüss
Sanssouci.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ben,
> 
> Schade, daß das Deine letzte Antwort sein soll, ich wüßte ja doch zu gern, wo ich geschrieben habe, daß ich keine Lust zum Lesen hätte und wo ich irgendwelche Dienstleistungen von web.de verlangt hätte...
> 
> ...



Zum Sachlichen Verhalten. Hälst Du das für sachlich?


			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Klugscheißer, bin schon wieder weg...:wall:


Im übrigen sind die Moderatoren nicht für die Antworten der übrigen Nutzer verantwortlich.

Mag ja sein, dass Dich, das geärgert hat:


			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Sanssouci schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allerdings Deine Ausführungen, vgl.:


			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit web.de?
> Die wollen 30 Euro für eine angebliche Club-Mitgliedschaft, die ich nie bestellt habe...
> Ich werde nicht zahlen und eigentlich würde ich von Euch nur gern wissen: Werden die Nachforschungen anstellen* (habe falsche Adresse angegeben)*?
> Lg
> Sanssouci


 - Hervorhebung in fett von mir - haben eine solche Reaktion schlicht provoziert.
Denn das Forum hat es sich zur Aufgabe gestellt, geprellten oder vermeintlich geprellten Nutzer des Internets mit allgemeinen Information zu versorgen, nicht aber solche, die selber geprellt haben oder prellen wollen.
Sieh auch  Die ernstgemeinte Ermahnung im letzten Absatz.
Also es gilt, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es raus, auch bei einer gestressten Mutter von Kindern.


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Jurist,
danke für den Link, das war sehr hilfreich.
Klar - wer diese Clubmitgliedschaft wünscht und bestellt, soll sie bezahlen, da gebe ich Dir völlig recht.
Nur habe ich sie weder gewünscht noch bestellt, und was das "Klicken aus Versehen" bedeutet: Ich bin bei solchen Dingen seeeehr vorsichtig und klicke eigentlich nirgends ohne mich zu vergewissern, was...
Da ich diesen account so gut wie nie genutzt habe, habe ich echt keine Ahnung, wie ich an diese Clubmitgliedschaft kam...

Aaaaaber: Heute morgen kam eine mail von web.de, daß sie "aus Kulanz" auf ihre Forderungen verzichten und meine "Clubmitgliedschaft" kündigen...
Sind sie nicht großzügig???:grin: :rotfl: 

LG
Sanssouci


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Vielleicht dämmert ihnen langsam die Erkenntnis, was sie bei vielen Kunden, die jahrelang zufrieden waren, mit solchen Methoden bewirken... *hoff*


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*



			
				Sanssouci schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> danke für den Link, das war sehr hilfreich.
> Klar - wer diese Clubmitgliedschaft wünscht und bestellt, soll sie bezahlen, da gebe ich Dir völlig recht.
> Nur habe ich sie weder gewünscht noch bestellt, und was das "Klicken aus Versehen" bedeutet: Ich bin bei solchen Dingen seeeehr vorsichtig und klicke eigentlich nirgends ohne mich zu vergewissern, was...
> ...


Ganz gleich, wie sie die Lösung nennen, ob Kulanz oder anderes. Das Ergebnis zählt, insbesondere wenn Du die Mitgliedschaft nicht wolltest (und nur bei der kostenlosen Version mit falschen Angaben - da hatte ich die missverstanden, ich dachte beim Club - hantiert hast, was bei der kostenlosen Version wohl eher ein lässlich Sünde ist.)
Jedenfalls Gratulation zum Ende der Belästigung.


----------



## Sanssouci (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Hallo Jurist,
*groschenfall*
Jetzt verstehe ich erstmal, wie Du mich die ganze Zeit verstanden hast... daß ich diesen Club schon testen wollte, nur hinterher nicht dafür zahlen, und jetzt hoffe, aufgrund falscher Daten mich da wieder rauswinden zu können...

Neeeee... ok, das Thema ist zwar eigentlich erledigt, aber mir liegt jetzt wirklich daran, das Mißverständnis aufzuklären, weil auch ich jetzt Deine/Eure Verärgerung besser verstehe. 

Also, diesen web-Account habe ich vor etlichen Wochen aus einem einzigen Grund angelegt: Ich hatte mein Password für ein anderes Forum vergessen, und konnte mit meiner eigentlichen mail-Adresse keinen neuen nick dort anmelden, weil die verständlicherweise nur einen nick pro addy akzeptieren.
Dafür habe ich diesen account genutzt, und weil mir diese Adresse ansonsten komplett unbedeutend war, auch  nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben.

Anschließend wochenlang da nicht mehr reingeschaut und vor einigen Tagen eher zufällig mal wieder geguckt. Der Rest ist bekannt...
Also, keine Clubmitgliedschaft gewünscht, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, daß ich beim Anmelden des accounts versehentlich ok geklickt habe. Wie gesagt, eigentlich kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, da ich immer absolut aufpasse, wo ich mich einklicke...
trotzdem, es ist Wochen her, ich kann die Anmeldung nun nicht mehr nachvollziehen und kann es auch nicht zu 100% ausschließen.

Naja, dann lese ich diesen Thread hier, und mindestens die Hälfte der User erzählt ebenfalls, falsche Angaben gemacht zu haben.
Worauf ich echt sauer war, als unehrlich bezeichnet zu werden.
Trotzdem: @Stalker: Für den "Klugscheißer" würde ich mich gern entschuldigen!:tröst: 

Das Blöde wäre eben auch gewesen - hätte ich mit web.de in irgendeiner Weise postalisch in Kontakt treten müssen, hätte ich logischerweise meine echten Daten preisgeben müssen - sonst wäre das ja wohl wirklich Urkundenfälschung, oder?? Und das hätte mich schon angek..., wegen einer völlig unbedeutenden addy, die man nur einmal im Leben gebraucht hat...

So, nun hoffe, ich, alle Mißverständnisse sind aus der Welt, und ich darf hier wieder schreiben, falls mich mal wieder jemand :splat: 

Noch einen schönen sonnigen Tag wünscht Euch allen
Sanssouci


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken?*

Liebe Sanssouci,

Deine letzten Nachrichten von Heute, sind der Stil, wie wir uns den Umgang miteinander wünschen. In diesem Falle, wo das beiderseitige Missverständniss geklärt ist, sind auch wir froh und werden dir sicher auch in einem weiteren :splat: dir helfend im Sinne unserer Möglichkeiten zur Seite stehen. Leider fehlen oft wichtige Infos, so das wir die Absichten anders auslegen als es gemeint war. Hätten wir von vorn herein die Info gehabt, wie und warum der WebDe Zugang zustande gekommen ist, hätte es kein Missverständniss gegeben.

Mein :respekt: auch für deine Entschuldigung an Stalker.

Verzeih mir daher bitte auch mein etwas härteren Vorgehen gegen dich. Aber wir haben hier oft Trolle und Störer, die dem Forum schaden möchten, um uns zu rechtlich angreifbaren Handlungen zu nötigen, damit das Forum geschlossen werden kann. Aus dem Grunde sind wir auch oft etwas übervorsichtig und greifen schnell härter durch, damit dem Forum keinen Schaden zugefügt werden kann. Aber wir sperren nicht sofort jemanden sondern versuchen das erst irgendwie zu klären. 

Darum freue ich mich über den wiedergewonnen Frieden und reiche dir einen :keks: zur Wiederversöhnung 

Bis denne hier im Forum und ich wünsch dir, das du nur noch Lesend und zur reinen Information hier anwesend sein musst ( sprich dir keiner mehr an die kandarre will ) und ich freue mich für dich, das dein WebDe Problem gelöst ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: WebDe Missverständnissdiskussion*

@ Sanssouci
Herzlich willkommen im Club. Schöner Neuanfang.  .

Ja ja, was uns trennt, ist unsere gemeinsamen Sprache - das hat schon Karl Kraus erkannt.


----------

